# Decatur Open 2008



## Hadley4000 (Aug 18, 2008)

Finally got approved!


Location, Decatur, Georgia, USA. 

Date, October 18th.

Events, 3x3x3, OH, BLD, 4x4x4, 4x4x4BLD


Solvers? You tell me!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm definitely looking into making it to this one.


----------



## Jason Baum (Aug 19, 2008)

Dang, another competition I can't make it to. Freaking marching band


----------



## cubekid57 (Aug 19, 2008)

I am going! Does anyone know if andrew kang aka the us cube champ is going?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 19, 2008)

He is. Well, as of 2 weeks ago he was. I assume that hasn't changed.
He only lives about 30 minutes away


----------



## Kurzeja (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm going. It will be my first competition.
Too bad there aren't that many events. I'll probably compete in everything.


----------



## Carson (Aug 19, 2008)

I will most likely be there if I can get off work. Why not add magic/m-magic to the event list? You can fly through a one round average of five very quickly.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 19, 2008)

Carson said:


> I will most likely be there if I can get off work. Why not add magic/m-magic to the event list? You can fly through a one round average of five very quickly.



I think they should do it at every competition, just limit the total time to 5 mins or something (per solver), haha.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 19, 2008)

Kurzeja said:


> I'm going. It will be my first competition.
> Too bad there aren't that many events. I'll probably compete in everything.



Can you send me a PM with your name, date of birth and events entering?


----------



## cubekid57 (Aug 19, 2008)

Are you guys going to be selling diys or stickers? I really need new cubes and stickers.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 20, 2008)

cubekid57 said:


> Are you guys going to be selling diys or stickers? I really need new cubes and stickers.



Sorry, no


----------



## HelloiamChow (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry man, I've got a marching band competition.


----------



## dudemanpp (Aug 21, 2008)

I am glad to have a competition in the south-east! I think there may be a typo:

9am: Registration
10am: 3x3x3 first round
11am: *One Handed combined final*
Noon: Lunch
1pm: 3x3x3 blindfolded(Best of 2)
2pm: 4x4x4 combined final/4x4x4 blindfolded(At side table)
3pm: *One handed combined final*
4pm: 3x3x3 finals
6pm Dinner and awards

Oh, and no 5x5?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 21, 2008)

dudemanpp said:


> I am glad to have a competition in the south-east! I think there may be a typo:
> 
> 9am: Registration
> 10am: 3x3x3 first round
> ...





Ah ha. Thank you for pointing that out 


And no 5x5. We are on such an insanely strict schedule.


----------



## Lofty (Aug 22, 2008)

If I show up I wouldnt mind having two finals for OH 
But unless one of you other Florida cubers are driving up and want to pick me up from Gainesville I don't think I'll be able to make it.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 7, 2008)

Bumpage.(Too short)


----------



## Kian (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm thinking about coming to the Decatur Open, but I'm a bit concerned with the gas issues in Georgia right now. Is it so much of a crisis that I'm not going to be able to fill up my tank?

Kian


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 3, 2008)

It's not that bad in the suburbs, (I live 25 mins from Atlanta)
I've heard its only bad in the metro area.


----------



## Kian (Oct 3, 2008)

oh well if that's the case then I see no problems. now it just becomes a question of logistics. thanks!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 3, 2008)

And it won't be by then, anyway. 

If you can go, email me your DOB, name, WCA ID and events you are entering, so that I can put you ont he pre-registered list and make things run smoother.


[email protected]


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm going (already sent an email to you Hadley).
This will be my first competition so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Lofty (Oct 4, 2008)

Man a competition "only" 7 hours away and I won't be able to make it...
Too much money for the gas...
Edit:
I forgot I'm not at home im in my dorm so Decatur is only 5 hours away not 7...
Anyway in desperation not expecting anything to come of it I set my Facebook status to "is wondering if anyone wants to take him to decatur GA on the 18th" I wasn't expecting anything since most people here are from FL but surprisingly my only friend from ATL is going home that weekend! So I may be there! yay!


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 7, 2008)

Out of curiosity, how many people have registered so far?


----------



## Kian (Oct 11, 2008)

so how many people are we looking at for this competition?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 12, 2008)

Kian said:


> so how many people are we looking at for this competition?



If I remember correctly, because I am too lazy to go upstairs for the list. We have 16 confirmed, and 5 maybes.


Small tournament.


----------



## Lofty (Oct 14, 2008)

W00t! I'm going now!!!


----------



## Kian (Oct 16, 2008)

great! i hope to see a oh wr out of you!


----------



## Harris Chan (Oct 18, 2008)

What's happened?


----------



## Kurzeja (Oct 19, 2008)

Kang won.
Lofty won OH.
Hardwick won 4x4x4 BLD.
I can't remember the other events, but there weren't any records.

I got 3 DNF on 3x3x3 average (Possibly a record?) because I was so nervous that I kept forgetting to start the timer . After I was there a while I got a 22.xx average, but it was unofficial.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome competition.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 19, 2008)

It was my first competition and I thought it was awesome. Didn't do as well as I could have but it happens.


----------



## cubekid57 (Oct 19, 2008)

I am so bummed I couldn't be there. I had planned it till the last day but I couldn't go. I hope you guys took videos so I can see how it was.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Oct 19, 2008)

I got 1st place in 3x3 bld XD!!! Soo happy !!!!!!


----------

